# Douleurs dentaires



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors là on ne me l'avais jamais faite.
Les poussées dentaires peuvent créer des érythèmes fessiers là je suis d'accord mais là une maman me dit que sa petite ne va pas bien car elle a une poussée dentaire qui lui fait mal aux fesses. Heu comment dire ses fesses vont très bien. Du coup je ne comprends pas cette histoire de mal aux fesses si pas d'érythème fessier.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'éclairer car là je sèche grave
Bonne après-midi


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

elle prend peut être l'expression "parles a mon....... ma tête est malade" au pied de la lettre..     
ok ok je sors et ferme la porte en courant 🤪


----------



## Caro35 (4 Octobre 2022)

La petite a peut-être attrapé le gobu…
Vous ne connaissez pas ? Le gobu c’est quand une dent te pousse au c** 😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui c'est possible. 

Mon fils avaient des poussées dentaires qui entraînaient des diarrhées,  et de la diarrhée aux bobos aux fesses et autres attibuts masculins c'e


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Octobre 2022)

Je poursuis.  Il n'y a qu'un mini pas..


----------



## Perlimpimpine (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Disons que même si bébé n'a pas d’érythème externe il n'est pas impossible qu'il ait mal au ventre, aux intestins, qu'il soit barbouillé par cette douleur dentaire mais qu'est ce qui lui fait dire alors que son bébé a mal aux fesses, au ventre plutôt que tout simplement aux gencives?

Quelques fois on peut sentir une odeur acide des selles (est ce le cas?) mais ne provoque pas quand même d’érythème fessier soit parce que sa peau n'est pas trop fragile et surement aussi parce qu'on change l'enfant immédiatement, dans ce cas on peut imaginer que c'est pour le moins inconfortable à l'enfant dans son ventre... mais toujours pas aux fesses...🤔


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ben non Griselda son caca est normal d'où le fait que je n'y comprenne rien à ce mal de fesses🤣🙈


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Bon, c'était peut être un abus de langage? 
Ou alors ce PE ne sait pas vraiment pourquoi on dit que bébé peut avoir mal aux fesses quand il a mal aux dents?
Ou bien c'est un PE qui a besoin qu'on plaigne son bébé, qu'on le plaigne lui en tant que PE qui souffre de la douleur de son bébé?
Bref... ce n'est pas très grave.


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement ce n'est pas bien grave mais ça me fait rire car elle me le sort à chaque fois que l'enfant n'est pas bien. Vive le mal de fesses pour tout expliquer 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda qui philosophe et relativise tout le temps 😂 j'en suis bien incapable 🤣
Moi je demanderai à cette maman pourquoi son enfant aurait mal aux fesses de part les dents. ....je lui dirai : vous avez peut être quelque chose à m'apprendre ? 😂 Ou pas 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement je vais peut être apprendre quelque chose et dormir moins bête cette nuit ou pas comme dit Nounou22


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Moi j’ai eu pour les 2 sœurs qui avaient le spasme du sanglot à gogo « c’est les dents ! » du 1er janvier au 31 décembre 👎🏼😡

Ça m’énervait et un moment donné … obligée de leur dire la vérité

NON NON ce sont des caprices … ils ont mis du temps à le dire eux-mêmes.

Oh la la … moi aussi c’est mes dents .,.

Il faudrait que je m’achète un chien … un FAUX… qui hoche la tête sans arrêt OUI OUI qu’on met dans la voiture … et faire pareil … c’est les dents OUI OUI …😅

Ça a le don quand même de m’énerver 🥴🤒🤕😬


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi je connaissais l'expression 
Cul qui gratte le soir
Doigt qui pu le lendemain matin 
😂😂😂😂😂
Mais dès dents qui font mal aux fesses moi pas connaître 

Bon allez moi aussi je sors
Pas bien assmatzam, vilaine, vilaine la nounou


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

C'est vrai que souvent je relativise, philosophe. 
C'est que j'essaie de comprendre comment l'autre peut penser pour mieux accepter sa différence.
Peut être que je me sens souvent différente alors je comprends qu'on puisse l'être, que j'espère bénéficier de la même indulgence???
Ou bien c'est précisément ce qui m'aide à prendre du recul, pas m'agacer d'un détail car à moi, ça ne m'apporte rien du tout.
Allé hop un petit coup de philo: est-ce que l'empathie est un sentiment altruiste ou au contraire c'est pour s'épargner à soi même des ondes négatives et stériles? Z'avez 4 heures!


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai plus d'empathie pour les enmerdeurs. 

Je pratique la méthode du OUI OUI depuis pas mal d'années et cela a épargner ma petite tête de prise de becs stériles

Je préfère me concentrer sur les choses importantes et non les futilités comme décrites dans ce post

Préservez vous les filles
Garder votre énergie pour les loulous


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Assmatzam mais cela m'interrogeais car je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça. Je n'ai pas la science infuse bien que cela me semble peu vraisemblable je me questionnais à mon temps perdu enfin plutôt pendant la sieste des petits.
Bonne après-midi à toutes


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ça y est j'ai compris elle veut peut être dire qu'elle a les vers


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Octobre 2022)

Pour les petits garçons c'est un peu différent quand les dents sortes
Mais pour les filles 🤷


----------



## assmatzam (4 Octobre 2022)

Ils se passe quoi chez les garçons ????


----------



## Titine15 (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui il se passe quoi chez les garçons ? car j'en ai 2 à moi et je n'ai rien remarqué de différent pat rapport aux filles


----------



## Caro35 (4 Octobre 2022)

Alors de mon côté, les dents ne sont pas la seule explication préférée des parents aux maux de leurs enfants, il y a aussi la lune 🌝 🌑 
Le raccourci peut être fait entre la lune et les fesses 😂 mais pas que…
Je ne sais pas si cela est spécifique à ma région (Bretagne) mais beaucoup de parents ont recours à des « panseurs », guérisseurs et autres marabouts 🧙 pour soulager leur petit. 
Une fois j’ai retrouvé un petit sachet d’herbe accroché avec une épingle à nourrice à l’intérieur du body d’un bébé au niveau de son nombril 😧 Je l’ai enlevé et le soir j’ai dit aux parents que j’avais peur que cela blesse le petit.
Ils font comme ils veulent chez eux, ce sont leurs croyances/superstitions mais qu’ils ne me demandent pas d’accrocher des trucs au-dessus du lit pendant la sieste 😂 ni de faire des incantations !


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Oui et bien vous ne devriez pas rire d'un mal inconnu . On verra bien si vous riez toujours quand une petite carie vous fera fort mal aux fesses. N'empêche il n'y a que les nounous pour discuter caca et consistance ?!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Caro nous avons aussi des croyances étranges en Normandie pour la poussée dentaire. Un jour une maman a mis au cou de bb un fil avec des bouts de tiges de lierre enfilés comme des perles chaque segment faisait 1cm. J'avais ordre de reconstituer le collier s'il se brisait . Grgrrr pas de fermoir??


----------



## Petuche (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, alors moi ce que je refuse c'est les colliers d'ambre... aussi pour les dents. Et une fois une maman m'a emmené de l'eau bénite pour masser les gencives 🤔.  J'avais jamais vu ça. ..


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Le collier d'ambre a un fermoir pour ma part a l'arrivée de bb je tire le collier dans le sac et je le remets au départ.
Pour le collier en lierre bizarrement à l'insu de mon plein gré il a cassé chez nous et a fini dans le fond du sac en vrac.maman était horrifiée la magie était brisée pour la poussée dentaire.


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Octobre 2022)

L'eau bénite chez nous ce serait vite fait je ne mets rien sur les gencives des bb.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Octobre 2022)

Alors comment expliquer ça mdr 
Chez un petit garçon sous les petites testicules il y a un petit filaments qui redescend presque jusqu'au fesses
Mon dieu les explications 😲
Et quand il sort une dent se petit filaments ( une petite veine je pense)
Se gonfle un peu devient plus rouge 
Je l'ai remarqué plusieurs fois sur des petits acceuili
Et sa loupe pas à chaque fois une dent
Alors c'est peut être pas scientifique hein 🤔


----------



## Petuche (5 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat je ne lui en ai pas mis non plus... expliquant aux PE que je ne mettais pas n'importe quoi dans la bouche... que pour moi ce n'est pas saint. Chez eux ils voient, c'est leur choix...


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

De l'eau bénite ! 😇 Dieu tout puissant ! On aura tout vu ! 😅


----------



## Caro35 (5 Octobre 2022)

Petuche, je pense que c’est saint mais pas sain 😂
C’est peut-être saint Adam qui protège les dents 🦷


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Où c'est saint Jean si veut qu'il faut prier pour seconder Adam.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Catie on touche pas à mon Dieu Tout Puissant qui s’occupe du cas de Caro35 ☺️


----------



## assmatzam (5 Octobre 2022)

Merci Ladrine pour ses explications.
Je vois mieux de quoi tu parles
J'ai un petit de 15 mois qui est en pleine poussée dentaire

Je vais surveiller ce qui se passe dans sa couche et je vous dirai ça


----------



## Caro35 (5 Octobre 2022)

Vous savez qu’il y en a aussi qui lisent l’avenir dans la ligne des fesses 😳, ça s’appelle la rumpologie.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Je crois que la mère de Sylvester Stallone est une adapte de ce type de voyance. 🤔🧐


----------



## zabeth 1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Vous savez qu’il y en a aussi qui lisent l’avenir dans la ligne des fesses 😳, ça s’appelle la rumpologie.

Non, vous êtes sérieuse ? 
là je rigole bien


----------



## Caro35 (5 Octobre 2022)

Oui, elle le pratique.
Je vois qu’on a les mêmes réf 😂 Catie


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Temps qu'elle ne m'approche pas de trop près. Si je la croise, je m'arrangerai pour qu'elle ne me voit que de face, non mais ! 😁


----------



## Caro35 (5 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu un PE qui lisait dans l’iris des yeux, la maman était medium… Ils ne m’en ont jamais parlé, je n’osais pas regarder le papa dans les yeux 🤪


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

👀🥺🙄


----------



## Titine15 (5 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Décibelle (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, sur Ameli il y a un topo sur les poussées dentaires et leurs symptômes... Le nez qui coule, la diarrhée etc ... N'en font pas partie 😂


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Octobre 2022)

QUOI decibelle non mais ce n'est pas possible ton info ?? Alors que toutes les assmats ont des accueillis dont les parents nous annoncent des poussées dentaires des les 4 mois de Cunégonde et de choubidou a la moindre fièvre nez qui coule ou diarrhée ?? Alors qu'est a dire en vrai Cunégonde et choubidou ont un virus grippal, une rhinopharyngite et une gastro pffff en plus a 4 mois il arrive qu'aucune dent ne pousse et bien un parent t'annonce que des fois la poussée dentaire dure longtemps et travaille longtemps bb. Et puis te voilà *un jour qui annonce qu'Ameli dit pas de ca*  🧑‍🍳🤣😭


----------

